# Your birth song



## DageonYar (Jan 29, 2010)

What was the #1 song the day you were born 

http://joshhosler.biz

Mine's The Joker lol

-= Some people call me the space cowboy =-


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2010)

The week of my birthday, Number 1 hit was "Tequila" by the champs. Whoops! I'm showing my age.


----------



## Torch404 (Jan 29, 2010)

Staying allliiiivvvveeee woo ooh oohh STAYING ALIVE!!!


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't You Want Me The Human League

lol


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2010)

So Far I'm The Oldest. If anyone wants to know their song P.M. me. I have a book of Top 40 song release dates and when they peak to #1


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

ABC by the Jakson 5


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

The Wayward Wind by Gogi Grant ...who the heck is that


----------



## larry (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine was Take good care of my baby, by bobby vee


----------



## Dugger (Jan 29, 2010)

Cruising Down the River by Russ Morgan - who the heck was that??


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

Nature Boy - Nat King Cole
and
Peggy Lee - Manana


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> The week of my birthday, Number 1 hit was "Tequila" by the champs. Whoops! I'm showing my age.


Heck !
that was only in 1958!
Look @ mine LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2010)

Tom, I remember Manana but not Nature Boy. I love all kinds of music. Currently I have over 35,000 non-duplicated songs. Not MP3 either


----------



## Tom (Jan 29, 2010)

Then I would look up (google) Nature Boy by Nat King Cole. Yes I am older than you.. LOL


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2010)

DJ, thats a lot of music, I have around 14,300 mp3's on my computers.


----------



## St Allie (Jan 30, 2010)

Game of Love 

by

Wayne Fontana & the Mindbenders

I'm so depressed that I remember it...

I was hoping for something by the Cure...I bet Robert Smith was still at school at the time..

Allie

( at least it wasn't " raindrops keep falling on my head" )


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

I ended up with "WildThing", by The Troggs(8/3/66).


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2010)

So far I think you wine the coolest song Troy!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, it is fitting, huh? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I ended up with "WildThing", by The Troggs(8/3/66).



Dang Troy, you're just a kid! I bet you and Wade use to play in the sand box togther. When Tome. Steve and I were that age we were dipping girls pig tails into ink bottles. I bet Julie remembers...oh never mind, not going there..LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 30, 2010)

Watch your back Dan, Allie is back, get her and Julie together and we may not be able to protect each other, it could get bad!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Dang Troy, you're just a kid! I bet you and Wade use to play in the sand box togther. When Tome. Steve and I were that age we were dipping girls pig tails into ink bottles. I bet Julie remembers...oh never mind, not going there..LOL


Maybe You were dipping hair in the inkwell. Me, I was ready to leave high school or go to 'Nam


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah and I see julie is on line now also..LOL But thats really not a problem, I'm sure she's still trying to clear up those two bottles of wine !!


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

You know I am trying to read these posts, load the dishwasher and talk on the phone, this isn't working well for me and then winemakingtalk went off line for a couple of minutes! Oh yes and try to figure what to do with those wines. I'm thinking of pouring them through a coffee filter.

Yes I do remember those days of pigtail pulling. My birth song is Cold Cold Heart by Tony Bennett, and yes I am older than you boys are. 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll have to let us know how they taste. You may be surprised!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Julie said:


> You know I am trying to read these posts, load the dishwasher and talk on the phone, this isn't working well for me and then winemakingtalk went off line for a couple of minutes! Oh yes and try to figure what to do with those wines. I'm thinking of pouring them through a coffee filter.
> 
> Yes I do remember those days of pigtail pulling. My birth song is Cold Cold Heart by Tony Bennett, and yes I am older than you boys are.
> 
> Julie



whats the defination of a cougar?


----------



## Julie (Jan 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> whats the defination of a cougar?



LOL, my husband is two year younger than I am.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

I knew it..lucky dog!


----------



## St Allie (Jan 30, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Watch your back Dan, Allie is back, get her and Julie together and we may not be able to protect each other, it could get bad!!



Dan is a big softy Troy.. just like you darl..

nothing for us girls to worry about..

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWWW:> you're a sweetheart!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey I was on "Adventure Time" with Paul Shannon, Pittsburger's will know what that was.


----------



## Julie (Jan 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Hey I was on "Adventure Time" with Paul Shannon, Pittsburger's will know what that was.



Hey, my brother and I use to watch that all the time, I probably saw you!

Julie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 31, 2010)

Loved "Nosmo king"


----------



## ohbeary (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh dear, Unchained Melody by Jimmy Young!!


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## whine4wine (Feb 2, 2010)

The Ballad of Davy Crockett............Yea I know .....older than dirt.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 2, 2010)

Thr Ballad of Davey Crocket and North To Alaska were 2 of my favorite songs growing up. Still have the lyrics in my mind. Can't recall what I did for dinner last night but I can remember the tune.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Tom, I didn't forget about "Nature Boy", I've just been busy shoveling a lot of snow. One of my couples had to postpone their wedding due to the storm.

Nature Boy is very nice and Natalie does a great job as well. It could even be made into a duet. Maybe I'll try that.

Next time I have the opportunity I'll play it. Thanks. There is so much wonderful music it's hard to listen to it all.


----------

